# Ricotta Stuffed Banana Peppers



## Buffalo_Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Tee. I am running to the store to get the ingredients to make these stuffed peppers for tonight's Steelers - Ravens game. I am going to mix in a little cooked loose pork sausage along with the cheese stuffing before I stuff them and fry them.

Sounds like awesome man food.


----------

